# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Armiqtë e Arsyes

## Borix

"Arsyeja ka nje beteje per te luftuar (dhe fituar). Feja eshte nje industri multimiliardere qe varferon kulturen tone dhe na mundeson largimin nga realiteti. 
Arsyeja nen driten e fakteve eshte burimi i progresit tone. Jetojme ne kohe te rrezikshme ku supersticioni po ze vend dhe shkenca racionale eshte nen sulm. Cilet jane armiqte e arsyes?"

Ndiqni videot e meposhtme per te marre nje kendveshtrim te guximshem te shkencetarit te famshem Prof. Richard Dawkins, autor i 'The Blind Watchmaker'; kendveshtrime qe variojne nga sistemet e supersticioneve dhe truket e tyre (astrologjia, fenomenet paranormale, iluzionizmat psiqike, etj.) deri tek spiritualizmi dhe besimet ne qenie te mbinatyrshme.

*Une dua te paraqes se si arsyetimi shkencor eshte metoda me e mire per te pare boten e per te shpjeguar rreziqet e supersticionit*

*Pjesa e pare: Skllever te Supersticionit* (kliko per te pare videon)

Ne pjesen e pare, Dawkins paraqet se sa "skellever" te supersticionit jemi ne qeniet njerezore (dmth si na eshte erresuar arsyeja) duke marre per baze sisteme supersticioni si astrologjia (horoskopi, per ju qe e lexoni cdo mengjes, apo leximi i dores, per ju qe e praktikoni cdo mbremje), besimet e tjera supersticioze, etj. Degjoni me vemendje mini-eksperimentin e vogel ne lidhje me shenjat astrologjike, si nje shembull i vogel, por me implikime te medha. Nje pyetje qe Dawkins i drejton nje moment nje astrologu te lexuar "Si funksionon dhe perse funksionon astrologjia?", astrologu i pergjigje "thjesht funksionon" (kjo, te pakten per mua, eshte teper goditese, sepse tregon shkallen e erresimit te mendjes racionale, arsyes, nga idiotsirat supersticioze ne fjale). "Megjithese shkenca zbulon [keto] dukuri natyrore, shoqeria jone terhiqet nga supersticioni", thote Dawkins, ku nuk le pa permendur edhe "besimin" (e shoqerise angleze) ne fenomenet paranormale.

"Kjo eshte bota e parandienjes se mbyllur dhe aspak e respektit te proves. _Arsyeja_ e ka ndertuar boten moderne. Arsyeja eshte e shenjte por edhe e brishte..."



*Pjesa e dyte: Sherbimi Irracional Shendetesor* (kliko per te pare videon)

Ne kete pjese, Dawkins paraqet kunderargumenta ndaj mjekesise alternative, apo praktikave te tjera irracionale shendetesore. "Si eshte kthyer shendetesia ne nje fushe beteje midis arsyes dhe supersticionit?"

----------


## Darius

Teme interesante Borix.  :buzeqeshje: 

Librin e Dawkins e kam lexuar shume vite perpara, ne ate kohera kur perpiqesha te kuptoja cfare perbente ne vetvehte superticioni dhe bazen sociale te tij. Mesa me kujtohet eshte nga te paret qe konkludioi per supersticionin si nje forme irracionale e te shpjeguarit te te panjohures duke pohuar me force se ne thelb eshte permbledhja e fantazive, frikes, imagjinates dhe tundimit ndaj te panjohures (e mbinatyrshme ose inekzistente). Me ka pelqyer menyra sesi nderthur shpjegimin evolutiv me inteligent design dhe si kundershton besimet tradicionale. Personalisht nuk jam partizan i evolucionit por materiale si keto te Dawkins jane gjithmone nga ato qe lexohen me endje.

----------


## xfiles

Une e urrej fene, dhe jam dakord per ate qe thuhet mbi te tek kjo teme,
por me duket se besimi i verber dhe total ne arsye nuk eshte shume i ndryshem nga besimi i verber dhe total ne zot.

Natyra dhe e ekzistenca nuk kane per baze arsyen njerezore, edhe pse me nje arsye te matur dhe te shendoshe(pra jo te tepruar) mund te arrijme ta kuptojme. Arsyeja duhet te shihet si mjet i te kuptuarit te ambientit perreth dhe vetes sone, por kurrsesi nuk eshte arsyeja ajo qe udheheq ekzistencen.

----------


## Borix

> por me duket se besimi i verber dhe total ne arsye nuk eshte shume i ndryshem nga besimi i verber dhe total ne zot.


Ne rast se i ke ndjekur videot, atehere duhet te kesh hasur kete pohim te Russell: "Kemi nje ibrik caji qe rrotullohet rreth Diellit. Nuk mund te mos ta provojme ekzistencen me arsye, por kjo nuk do te thote qe ibriku ekziston." Pra, kjo forme agnosticizmi reduktohet ne ateizem te dobet, ku fjala 'i dobet' do te thote 'i pergjithshem'. Sic mund ta kuptosh, ky nuk eshte besim i verber ne arsye.

Une jam i hapur ndaj te rese, sepse jam gjithnje ne kerkim te se vertetes. Asnjehere nuk kam lexuar nje artikull te ri me atribute cinicizmi, perfshire ketu edhe artikuj qe Darius ka sjelle per UFO-te, etj, sepse mbase arsyeja dhe ndonje element i ri i saj mund te sjellin fakte te reja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Darius di ndonje link ku mund ta gjej kete liber ?

----------


## Baptist

> Une e urrej fene, dhe jam dakord per ate qe thuhet mbi te tek kjo teme,
> por me duket se besimi i verber dhe total ne arsye nuk eshte shume i ndryshem nga besimi i verber dhe total ne zot.
> 
> Natyra dhe e ekzistenca nuk kane per baze arsyen njerezore, edhe pse me nje arsye te matur dhe te shendoshe(pra jo te tepruar) mund te arrijme ta kuptojme. Arsyeja duhet te shihet si mjet i te kuptuarit te ambientit perreth dhe vetes sone, por kurrsesi nuk eshte arsyeja ajo qe udheheq ekzistencen.


"shame on you" xfiles  :buzeqeshje: 
Kjo eshte gjeja me e pakuptimte qe e kam degjuar ndonjhere ne jete!
Sofizem me te shemtuar dhe falsitet e falsifikim me te dhunshem mohues si dhe barazim absolutisht iracional te kategorive qe nuk kane asgje te perbashket qe i fut ne nje krahasim objektiv te provizor, se dy nocione te cilat perpos kesaj (se jane nocione) nuk kane absolutisht asgje tjeter te perbashket, madje edhe perbrenda ketij grupi jane jokompatibile per krahasim i ve ne nje peshore te pamundur per peshim.

Besimi - eshte i verber qe ne lindje. Prandaj thenia "te besosh ne menyre te verber" eshte redundance e peshtire. Eshte si te thuash "i verber qe nuk sheh", "paralitik i palevizshem" etj tautologji te cilat ne televizionet tona jane bere standard i pandreqshem, sepse eshte medium njekahor pa recenzure.

Per me keq ti arsyen ne menyre krejtesisht te pamundur e shnderron ne objekt. Ne dicka qe nuk eshte - per ta testuar pastaj kualitativisht me dicka konceptuale qe nuk eshte as subjek as objekt por koncept sintetik kompleks i cili nuk eshte i standardizuar as per se afermi. Dhe mbi tere kete aranzhim te dhunshem krahasimor arrine te besh terheqjen e paraleles se keto dy nocione jane te barasvlefshme.

_"Natyra dhe e ekzistenca nuk kane per baze arsyen njerezore,... "_
Serish tautologji, natyra dhe ekzistenca jane nje gje e vetme dallimi eshte jo me i madh se te kesh thene nje dyshe si: "jeta" dhe "te jetuarit". Dhe sigurisht qe natyra nuk mund ta kete per baze arsyen njerezore - sepse arsyeja njerezore eshte produkt dhe kualitet i saj, e jo e kunderta. Aftesia e natyres per ta ekzaminuar veten eshte proces ne zhvillim, dhe sa me shume informata te sakta qe njeriu te kete formuar njohja e saj do te jete me e thelle 

_"Arsyeja duhet te shihet si mjet i te kuptuarit te ambientit perreth dhe vetes sone, por kurrsesi nuk eshte arsyeja ajo qe udheheq ekzistencen."_

n'ta paca marre vesh kete...?

...Kush ka per qellim te udheheqe ekzistencen? A eshte ekzistenca dicka qe iu nenshtrohet udheheqjeve dhe qe bjen ne ate kategori? Si mund u udhehiqka ekzistenca kur ajo eshte rezultat i veprimeve te pavullnetshme e te vulnetshme te sistemeve e subsistemeveve te individeve krejtesisht te pavarur te cilet poashtu perbehen nga sisteme e subsisteme tjera te pavarura te inercise individuale, akcionit e kunderakcionit vetanak? Cfare deshiron te thuash me kete?

Para se te te pershendes:
-logjika nuk eshte mase e se vertetes; dhe nese gjuhesisht, ndersa po e shkruaje kete replike; ne nguti e siper e ke barazuar "logjiken" me "arsyen" ne domenin leksikor - te gjitha qe ke thene bien ne vend. Ne te kunderten, ato qe kam thene do te vazhdojne te qendrojne si pergjegje objektive ndaj tyre dhe kuptimit qe ato transmetojne aktualisht, edhe ne vazhdim.

Gjerat e logjikshme nuk i kushtezon e verteta - logjika eshte model simulimesh te se vertetes qe perdor mekaniken e nocioneve nga arsenali i mostrave virtuale qe njeriu ka sintetizuar e grumbulluar nga bota qe e rrethon. Model te cilin e e receptojme si "kuptim".
Qe do te thote se "kuptimi" nuk eshte pjese perkatese e asnje gjeje qe na rrethon perfshire edhe neve, por "tiketim". Sepse kuptimet jane sinteza modelesh virtuale te njeriut ndaj fenomeneve te gjerave qe ekzistojne te cilave ai pasi t'i kete modeluar ne nje menyre te perpikte apo edhe te gabuar, i tiketon me emra duke i shnderruar ne protokol te komunikimit intern dhe ekstern me boten qe njeh ate protokol ekstensibil...etj me shprese se do ta "kuptojne" edhe njesite tjera te ngjashme me te.

Keto modele shnderrohen ne nocione me ane te te cilave ne truri yne prodhon ose gjepura ose mrekulli, -por cdo gje varet nga kualiteti i nocioneve te cilat detyrohet t'i bluaj truri yne.

Perndryshe te gjithe i kemi "procesoret" e se njejtes gjenerate. Madje edhe nese nuk i kemi - nuk ka "procesora" me gabime, te tillet jane ne institucione te vecanta te perkujdesjes - ka vetem te dhena, informata e modele te definuara gabimisht.

Dhe asnjehere nuk eshte faji i procesorit por i informates se keqsistemuar.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje, @all.

----------


## Borix

Per te gjithe ata qe deklarojne se jane agnostike, ekziston nje pike-thyerje e logjikes (cf. pohimi i x-files). Leksioni i meposhtem i Dawkins, qe bazohet ne librin e tij te famshem 'The God Delusion', shpjegon ne detaj disa falsitete logjike qe perfshihen ne deklarata pro-Zotit dhe pro-agnosticizmit. Gjithashtu, shpjegohet se perzgjedhja natyrore NUK eshte proces i rastit, por eshte nje proces qe bazohet ne variacione te rastit (citoj Dawkins). E rendesishme ne kete lekture eshte paraqitja e falsiteteve ne arsyetim...:

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...+dawkins&hl=en

----------


## crazy_diamond

arsyeja mua me çon ne perfundimin qe bota,universi,natyra. egzistenca nuk mund te njihen ne teresine e saj/tyre....ce sempre qualcosa che sfuge.>duket si nje fjali e thjeshte kjo,por nje e vertete e madhe.

----------


## Baptist

> arsyeja mua me çon ne perfundimin qe **bota,universi,natyra. egzistenca* nuk mund te njihen ne teresine e saj/tyre....ce sempre qualcosa che sfuge.>duket si nje fjali e thjeshte kjo,por nje e vertete e madhe.


 :buzeqeshje:  kjo fjalia e thjeshte do te ishte akoma me e madhe sikur ta kishim te perkthyer.

Marre parasysh se *jane te pakufishme, pohimi i siperm eshte mese i vertete - edhe nese do t'i ipnim arsye lendes prej se ciles perbehet ajo, hiq pjesemarrjen tone te kufizuar - ajo serish nuk do te mund ta njihte, veten vazhdimisht te ndryshyeshme ne  teresine e saj te pakufishme. 

Perse atehere u dashka qe ne te synojme dicka aq infinitezimalisht finite, dhe perse do te na hynte ne pune neve kjo gje? Nje informate e djeshme, sot do te jete shume e vone, -ne fakt do te jete dezinformim apo me saktsisht e rreme! Vet natyra, ndersa percon inforatat pergjate ekstremeve infinite te saj, ne kohen qe arrine t'i bej ato te perdorshme per pjeset tjera, apo te shkembyeshme permes nje qendre hipotetike te vetedijes, nderkohe jane ndryshuar aq shume sa tani, ne momentin kur receptohen, ato kane vlera krejtesisht te gabueshme - do ta kemi te qarte se nje njohje e tille gjitheperfshirese eshte synim i paarsyeshem i pjerdhur nga injoranca jone aktuale.

Atehere me cfare te drejte iu dashka ngarkuar nje detyre e tille e pamundur arsyes sone? Sa i erret i shemtuar dhe thelbesisht armiqsor duhet te jete motivi i atij qe sfidon vetedijen njerezore me nje kusht te tille?

----------


## Borix

Duhen patur parasysh dy pika kyce. E para, arsyeja eshte produkt i evolucionit, sepse rrjedh nga truri, i cili eshte nje organ qe evoluon (per nje opinion me ekspert se opinioni amator i imi shihni kete video nga minuta e 25-te deri tek e 28-ta: http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...s+darwin&hl=en). E dyta, keqkuptimi me i madh sot midis fetareve dhe personave me pak te edukuar eshte se kerkojne nje skematike qellimesh dhe objektivash te evolucionit. Ne fakt, e verteta eshte se evolucioni nuk ka qellime, ai eshte thjesht nje skeme ndryshimi ne nje hapesire me drejtime te pafundme.

Prandaj, as arsyes, as asgjeje tjeter nuk kemi pse t'i ngarkojme pyetje qe vete arsyeja jone prodhon (tautologjia me e dhimbshme qe formon gracken ku bien fetaret dhe njerez te tjere qe besojne ne magjira).

----------


## Baptist

Sigurisht...,
ne postimin paraprak preka shkurtimisht nocionet tona sic eshte "qellimi" dhe me gjase "kuptimi" qe njeriu ngeh ne raport me boten qe e rrethon madje edhe ndaj vet vetes. Ne kete te fundit ai ben nje tejkalim te "palejueshem" me cka i shkakton nje dem te madh integritetit te tij psiko-emotiv.

Perpos ketyre dy nocioneve te cilat na kane dalur si rezultat i proceseve tona vetdijsuese dhe per qellime praktike i kemi "tiketuar" me emra te tille ne menyre qe te kemi mundesi te zhvillojme proceset tona mendimore, ekzistojne edhe nje varg nocionesh tjera te cilat objektivisht nuk ekzistojne por te cilat referencialisht jane te nevojshme ne kete proces.

Para se gjithash nuk ekziston e mira dhe e keqja si kualitet intenziv i gjerave qe na rrethojne, ato jane tiketime "kualitetesh" te cilat ne ne menyre arbitrare i kemi konceptuar si te tilla. Te mos perseritem por "zjarri" nuk eshte as "i mire" as "i keq", nuk eshte as "i dobishem" as " i demshem" e tjera me radhe. Zjarri eshte zjarr dhe ai ka: kete dhe ate veti fiziko-kimike. Zjarri nuk ka "qellim"! Asgje qe ekziston nuk ka qellim. Jemi ne ata qe u atribojme gjerave "qellime" dhe kjo veti eshte rezultat i evolucionit suprem te kafsheve. Eshte rezultat i zhvillimit aq te larte te imitimit dhe simulimit te faktoreve te jashtem te fenomenteve te vecanta aq sa te mund te parashikojme ngjarjet dhe mundesine e kahjet e zhvillimit te tyre para se te kene ndodhur plotesisht ne menyre te pavarur me ane analogjesh te simuluar ne trurin tone. 

Por kjo, sic thash diku tjeter me heret i takon llojit te kafshes e cila tashme ka evoluuar per dy shkalle me siper pa ndonje dallim ne tipare fizike te races dhe llojit te nje klasi  te caktuar gjallesash. Pra dy qenjie antropomorfe me zhvillime evolutive te shkalleve te ndryshme fizikisht dhe vizualisht do te jene plotesisht te padallueshme. Nderkohe qe dallimi eshte me i madh se i shimpanzes nga nje gjitar tjeter ujor sic mund te jete delfini. Te dy keto kafshe posedojne kete shtrese evolutive te trurit me ane te se ciles arrije te parashikojne rezultatet e nje procesi apo fenomeni me te cilin kane pervoje empirike nga me pare. Pra edhe homosapiensi si pjese e gjitereve trashegon kete aftesi. 

Por ku jane tjerat?

Kur jemi te qenia njerezore; proceset evolutive pas arritjes se shkalles se zhvilimit qe solli deri te njeriu i pare qe braktisi shpellen duke improvizuar nje strehe tjeter me afer gjahut dhe pasurive tjera frytore qe me nuk rriten apo nuk vijne prene territorit te shpelles, *njeriu ka pushuar se evoluuari fizikisht*!

Menyra e jetes dhe kushteve fizike te mbijeteses se llojit tone nuk ka ndryshuar me prej atij momenti. Prandaj edhe evoluimi yne fizik drejt formave tjera te pershtatjes se metejme ndaj kushteve te papershtatshme per fizikun tone kane pushuar se qeni agresive per te provokuar vdekje selektive te llojit te paadaptueshem ndaj tyre - evolucioni apo me saktesisht transformimi i pamjes sone fizike ka qene i pa provokuar dhe eshte stopuar per mese 1 milion vjet... - Por evoluimi yne i brendshem nuk ka stopuar! Pra ai qe nuk dallohet me sy ka vazhduar te avancoje perbrenda... e sidomos ajo pjesa me aktive e tij,  - truri! Sektori i te vetdijshmes se tij.

Perpos racave ekzistuese te njerezve te cilat ende mund ti dallojme me sy, ne kemi se paku edhe tri raca tjera te padukshme vizuelisht. Raca me nivele te ndryshme te stadit te zhvillimit te vetedijes se zgjuar.

Une do te elaboroj vetem dy te skajshmet.

*1. Vetedija e arsyes rituale*
dhe *3. vetedija e arsyes kogitive.*

Vetedija e arsyes rituale eshte nga ato arsyet me primitive qe ende vazhdojne te udheheqin jetet tona ne mase te konsiderueshme pavaresisht se ciles race i takon.

Te marrim nje shembull shume te njohur: Zenia e kosit.
Para se gjithash emertimi i procesit ne fjale tregon dicka te vecante, te analogjise nga pervojat me primare biologjike. Shprehja "zenie" do te thote "mbaresim" vet togfjaleshi i emrit "shtatzani" perbehet nga "shtati" i "zene". 

Tutje "zenia kos" eshte nje ritual tipik i cili me se mire pershkruan klasin e "vetedijes rituale".
i tere procesi eshte mimetike rituale e aktit seksual.

Futja e gishtit te vogel dhe lekundja e tij qe qumeshtin e ngrohte disa here (deri sa te behet tamam), dhe futja perfundimtare e tharmit dhe gjesti i fundit te gishtit i cili percilet me nje zhurmim te qellimshem buzesh eshte onomatope e vet aktit seksual.

Per shekuj te tere qumeshti eshte mbarsuar ne kete menyre ne secilen amvisni. Dhe ky ritual ishte e vetmja garance per suksesin e procesionit te zenies kos pa guxuar asnje here qe ta prishte ate. Deh sa hereqe deshtonte ky proces, faji i ngelej saktesise se ritualit.

Ky eshte fundamenti i fundamentit te religjionit. *Vetedija e arsyes rituale* krijon kushtet dhe aplikueshmeria e tyre e verber e cila ne shumicen e rasteve prodhon rezultatet e deshiruara krijon pershtypjen e rrejshme se ky eshte nje veprim magjik dhe se duke aplikuar forma te dryshme ritualesh te shpikura nga mendja mund te arrihet ndonje veprim i ri magjk ne dobi te idividit apo kolektivit ne pergjithesi.
Kjo race njerezish e cila megjithese e ka te zhvilluar mekanizmin e nyjeve logjike shkak-pasoje deshton ne dallimin esencial te njeres nga tjetra.

Keshtu shoqerite e hershme bujqesore duke mos qene ne gjendje te dallojne pasojen nga shkaku i panjohur i shiut dhe duke verejtur fenometet percjellese sic eshte bubullima dhe shiu, krijuan lidhjen shkak pasoje mes ketyre dy fenomeneve si dhe nje varg vrojtimesh tjera te mbajtura mend nga situata te tilla perbrenda kolektivit te tyre. Separi e lidhen gabimisht pasojen (bubullimen) si shkaktar te shiut dhe kur kishin nevoj per shi i tere fisi mundohej ta shkaktonte reshjen duke shaktuar zhurma objektesh te cilat duhej t'i ngjanin sa me shume bubullimes, por kjo shume rralle "arrinte efektin e deshiruar" Keshtu perpos ritualeve te thjeshta te cilat me ane zhurmave dhe mjeteve tjera mundoheshin ta shkaktonin reshjen e shiut kerkonin pergjegjes edhe ne veprime te tyre te caktuara. 
Te konstruktojme segemnt shtese te ritualit te mundshem ne sherbim te ketij qelimi. Ne nje moment te caktuar te ritualit te pa susksesshem i cili mund te kete zgjatur me jave, pak qaste para se te kete filluar shiu i radhes, nje femi i dalluar nga te miturit e fisit ngritet dhe urinon (ta pasurojme) rastesisht mbi nje lule te caktuar qe ka cellur ne ate sezone dhe ne po ate moment rastise shiu i kerkuar tsh shume kohe. Nderkohe qe i tere fisi per jave te tera bluante ne koke te nje qeshjte te vetme nuk shpeton pa u verejtur ky detal. Dhe prej asaj dite ky femi shnderrohet ne femiun magik te fisit. Ndersa ajo rastesi pjese e pandarshme e ritualit te avancuar. Mirepo kjo gje femiun perpos qenies magjike do ta shnderoje ne viktime te fisit ne shume aspekte. Nga ai do te kerkohet te urinoje mbi lulen gjegjese kur ata e kerkojne kete gje. Mirepo i mituri nuk do te jete ne gjendje ta kuptoje rendesine e urinimit  te vet dhe asesesi ti qelloje te kete nevoje per te turinuar ne kohen e duhur. Keshtu magjistaret e fisit te ballafaquar me kete problem te mospermbushjes se ritualit pa te cilin nuk do te ken shi do te kerkojne te persosin metodat me ane te te cilave do ta shkaktojne me doemos urinimin e te miturit mbi lulen e caktuar ne momentin e "duhur" te rrapullimes se ritualit keshtu nje dite prej ditesh dikush prej tyre ne menyre te rastesishme do te behet deshmitar i nje nje ndodhie te frikshme e cila shkakton urinimin e te miturit te tmerruar. Keshtu ai femi do te behet viktime e ritualit te frikesimit deri ne urinim.Me duket se u zgjat si teper ky eksplikim, prandaj do ta nderprej ketu aniqe nuk jane thene te gjitha qe mund te thuhen ne kete drejtim -besoj se jane thene aq sa pjesetaret e races 3 do te arrijne ta zhvillojne ne menyre krejtesisht te pavarur dhe me me shpejtesi se sa te lexojne gjithe ate qe eshte mbetur pa u thene.

-Simulim te kendshem....
(me vjen keq qe nuk pata kohe ta lexoj fare kete qe kam shkruar dhe kerkoj ndjese nese kam kaluar gjera te cilat kam menduar tu kthehem pas digresioneve te pashmangshme ne kete teme)

----------


## Borix

Jam i mendimit se njerezit NUK duan ose refuzojne te pranojne mekanizmat natyrore (=teorite) qe shpjegojne faktet (ne natyre, ne kete diskutim). Per shembull, cinicizmi qe ekziston tek mendjet mediokrre, si intervistuesi ne videon e meposhtme, eshte nje tipar qe gjendet shpesh tek njerezit sot. Degjoni disa pergjigje teper interesante te te intervistuarit...:

----------


## Pratolini

Baptist, lexova me shume kujdes gjithe cfare ke shkruar ne kete teme dhe kete nuk e bera per te marre informacion por per te gjetur qofte edhe nje here te vetme te shkruar nga ana jote : Une mendoj...
Askund nuk e gjeta.
Tani te them te drejten une kam respekt per bagazhin dhe aftesine llafolloge qe ti posedon, por UNE MENDOJ se duhet te jesh pak me koke-ulur dhe i kujdesshem per mos ti dhene vetes atribute qe nuk te takojne duke nxjerre aforizma te cilave nuk denjon ti japesh as ndonje reference apo argument konkret. Nese une apo kushdo tjeter shkruajme keshtu : " Ujku e ka origjinen nga macja. Edhe njeriu patjeter qe e ka nga ujku. Keshtu qe kuptohet perse luani eshte mbret " - do e lexoje ti Baptist ???

----------


## Borix

Pratolin, kjo teme nuk eshte per te admiruar personin qe ka krehur floket ne mengjes ose per te kritikuar veshjen e nje artisti. Keto beji tek nenforumi letersise. Ketu po diskutojme ceshtje qe kerkojne mendje racionale. Ke ndonje gje per te thene per temen ne fjale, apo erdhe sa per te qendisur diskutime pa fryte?

----------


## Darius

> Darius di ndonje link ku mund ta gjej kete liber ?


Jo Danjo por kerkohe ne Amazon. Me duket se e kam pare dhe italisht. Madje te ribotuar nga Mondadori.

----------


## Borix

The Blind Watchmaker mund ta shkarkoni ketu (ne format PDF): http://www.terebess.com/keletkult/Th...Watchmaker.pdf

----------


## Baptist

> Baptist, lexova me shume kujdes gjithe cfare ke shkruar ne kete teme dhe kete nuk e bera per te marre informacion por per te gjetur qofte edhe nje here te vetme te shkruar nga ana jote : Une mendoj...
> Askund nuk e gjeta.
> Tani te them te drejten une kam respekt per bagazhin dhe aftesine llafolloge qe ti posedon, por UNE MENDOJ se duhet te jesh pak me koke-ulur dhe i kujdesshem per mos ti dhene vetes atribute qe nuk te takojne duke nxjerre aforizma te cilave nuk denjon ti japesh as ndonje reference apo argument konkret. Nese une apo kushdo tjeter shkruajme keshtu : " Ujku e ka origjinen nga macja. Edhe njeriu patjeter qe e ka nga ujku. Keshtu qe kuptohet perse luani eshte mbret " - do e lexoje ti Baptist ???




Ty zoteri i nderuar, asnje lloj ligji as imponimi nuk te detyron qe te lexosh as te komentosh gjerat qe ne shkruajme ne menyre te lire e plurale ketu. Nese ke dicka per te thene, per te diskutuar, apo per te pohuar e mohuar - ne lidhje me ato qe kane thene te tjeret me pare - je i ftuar dhe ke cdo te drejte te mundshme qe te sjellesh argumentet e kunderargumentet tua ne lidhje me cdo lloj padrejtesie qe mendon se i eshte bere kellefit tend te shtrenguar nga strukturat dhe disciplinat korruptuese ndaj menyres se lire te mendimit dhe ngurtesimit tend personal ne kornizen e dogmes qe te ka modeluar per nevojat e veta sistematikisht dhe qe ti pa vetedije mendon se eshte e jotja, - por jo edhe te ofendosh e te diktosh se si duhet ta mbaje koken ky apo ai tjetri, apo ti imponosh dikujte mendimin se ai "i paska dhene vetes atribute qe nuk i takojne", dhe t'u kerkosh "referenca" per "aforizma" te cilat ata nuk i kane thene, madje edhe t'u kerkosh "referenca" (!) per "aforizmat", dhe jo vetem kaq, por te kerkosh edhe "argumente" per "aforizmat". Aforizmat qe nuk ekzistojne!

_"Baptist, lexova me shume kujdes gjithe cfare ke shkruar ne kete teme dhe kete nuk e bera per te marre informacion por per te gjetur qofte edhe nje here te vetme te shkruar nga ana jote : Une mendoj...
Askund nuk e gjeta."_

Kush di t'i bjere ne fije kesaj periudhe te gjate e pa asnje kuptim? A e ke ti te qarte se kur dikush shkruan; ai, nese eshte njeri i formuar, do te shkruaj mendimet e tij, e jo te huajat; Dhe se nje njeri i tille, kur thote nje mendim te huaj, ai ate e parafrazon duke ia permendur sepaku emrin, ose e citon ne menyre percize duke sjellur citatin e plote, duke ia bashkangjitur edhe referencen ne baze te se ciles lexuesi i interesuar, do te mund ta gjej e te informohet me gjeresisht me ate permbajtje?

Feja eshte mjet. Feja apo teresia e religjionit - nuk mund te kategorizohet si dicka e mire apo e keqe. E mira dhe e keqja nuk jane ne natyren e mjetit. Mjeti i nenshtrohet qellimit te atij qe e perdor. Dhe vetem atehere kur nje mjet perdoret per dicka ne nxitohemi te vleresojme se eshte i mire apo i keq mjeti. 
Por ky eshte gabim i rende, sepse e mira apo e keqja qe prodhon perdorimi i atij mjeti eshte absolutisht jasht esences se mjetit. - I mire apo i keq , eshte vetem e vetem qellimi i perdoruesit te tij. Dhe cdo mjet apo dukuri tjeter e cila mund te instrumentalizohet per perdorime te qellimshme ka mundesi te perdoret si per mire ashtu edhe per te keqija te skajshme cnjerezore.

Ne jemi deshmitar te zbulimit te energjise enorme te grimcave nukleare si veti dhe force natyrore. Ne jemi deshmitar te instrumentalizimit tesaj ne nje afat rekord pas zbulimit ideor te saj duke e shnderruar ate ne mjet, dhe ky mjet u perdor per vrasje njerezish ne emre te nje mjeti tjeter te njesoj te instrumetalizuar dhe te instrumentalizueshem, ne emer te perfundimit definitiv te L2B, Paqes pra.

Paqja u shnderua ne nje tmerr per dhjetra mija japonez, dhe forca nukleare e keqja me shqetesuese dhe ankthndjellese e civilizimit njerezor per nje cerek shekulli. Mirepo i njejti mjet qe ngjallte kete ankth ne kohen e tendosjes se blloqeve, prodhoi edhe kiloWattet e pare te rrymes elektrike qe nxirreshin prej instrumentalizimit te te njejtit faktor tmerrues, me te cilin furnizoheshin amvisnite fabirkat spitalet foshnjoret dhe ndicoheshin rruget naten. Ajo e keqe e madhe po bente keto miresi.

I Mire, apo I Keq eshte vetem Qellimi. Dhe une jam thellesisht i bindur se qellimi yt i nderhyrjes ne kete teme - nuk ishte i mire.

Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## Pratolini

> I Mire, apo I Keq eshte vetem Qellimi. Dhe une jam thellesisht i bindur se qellimi yt i nderhyrjes ne kete teme - nuk ishte i mire.
> 
> Ju Faleminderit.


Ja qe je gabim dhe per te provuar te ta vertetoj kete une po terhiqem dhe te kerkoj falje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## godel

Le te marrim nje aksiome irracionale nga matematika.

"Nga nje pike jashte nje drejteze, kalojne me shume se nje (ne fakt nje pafundesi) drejtez qe jane paralele me drejten e pare". Ata qe jane mare me matematike, mund ta njohin kete si aksiomen e 5-te te transformuar te Euklidit.

Kjo shprehje e pabesueshme, i kalon kufijte e irracionalitet. Shprehja "zoti ekziston" nga ana tjeter, eshte thjesht shprehje ne ajer, e pademshme do te thoja. Ndryshe qendron puna me kete askiome; ajo eshte ne kundershtim te plote arsyen (por jo llogjiken). E megjithate besohet. Jo vetem besohet por eshte ne themel te teorive te relativitetit e ndoshta me shume.

Matematika ne fakt eshte e ngritur mbi BESIM. Ajo eshte e ngritur mbi aksioma shume prane arsyes sic eshte "x + (y + z) = (x + y) + z", ashtu sikurse edhe aksioma shume kunder arsyes si ajo me lart.

Duket sikur te besosh ne vertetisine e irracionales nuk eshte fundi i botes!

Ku qendron problemi atehere? Edhe fetaret mund te ngrene teorira qe qendrojne nga ana llogjike dhe qe jane te bazuara mbi fraza aksiomatike te tipit "zoti ekziston", "zoti krijoi universin" etj etj. (Une thjesht po luaj rolin e avokatit te djallit, se fetaret nuk i afrohen as tangjecialisht ketyre menyrave te menduari".

Sipas mendimit tim, thelbesoja qendron ne faktin qe teorite fetare deshtojne te pershkruajne sadopak realitetin e VROJTUAR. E theksoj faktin "e vrojtuar" sepse shume racinaliste/ateiste mundtohen ta shkaterrojne besimin fetar duke treguar sesa e pallogjikshme eshte ajo (qe ne fakt eshte), por kjo nuk eshte me kryesorja (ose ndryshe: llogjikshmeria eshte kush i nevojshem por jo i mjaftueshem).

Gjeometrite qe bazohen ne aksioma te tipit qe permenda ne fillim megjithmend kane rezultate te pabesueshme, por jane vrojtuar ne realitet. Si te tilla jane te verteta dhe meritojne te studiohen. (Plus qe ka vertetime qe tregojne ekuivalencen e vertetesive midis ketyre gjeometrive)

Si perfundim, mendoj qe besimi eshte fillimi i mendimit. Por ai nuk duhet te mbetet i pasfiduar. Ai duhet te ballaqohet perhere me vrojtimin, dhe sa here kemi perputhje aq me shume na shtohet ai besim.

----------


## Baptist

> Le te marrim nje aksiome irracionale nga matematika.
> 
> "Nga nje pike jashte nje drejteze, kalojne me shume se nje (ne fakt nje pafundesi) drejtez qe jane paralele me drejten e pare". Ata qe jane mare me matematike, mund ta njohin kete si aksiomen e 5-te te transformuar te Euklidit.


Kur e zbulove ti kete?!!




> Kjo shprehje e pabesueshme, i kalon kufijte e irracionalitet. Shprehja "zoti ekziston" nga ana tjeter, eshte thjesht shprehje ne ajer, e pademshme do te thoja. Ndryshe qendron puna me kete askiome; ajo eshte ne kundershtim te plote arsyen (por jo llogjiken). E megjithate besohet. Jo vetem besohet por eshte ne themel te teorive te relativitetit e ndoshta me shume.


Kjo nuk eshte "e pabesueshme" zoteri, kjo eshte e pavertete!




> Matematika ne fakt eshte e ngritur mbi BESIM. Ajo eshte e ngritur mbi aksioma shume prane arsyes sic eshte "x + (y + z) = (x + y) + z", ashtu sikurse edhe aksioma shume kunder arsyes si ajo me lart.


Pash nderen a? 
-"matematika mbi "besim"!
C'te kete besimi me kete: "x + (y + z) = (x + y) + z" kjo madje as aksiom nuk und te konsiderohet sepse eshte njesoj si te thuash: "A = A"




> Duket sikur te besosh ne vertetisine e irracionales nuk eshte fundi i botes!


Por megjithate eshte fundi i shendetit tend psiqik, e qe mund te perfaqsoje nje bote te tere.




> Ku qendron problemi atehere? Edhe fetaret mund te ngrene teorira qe qendrojne nga ana llogjike dhe qe jane te bazuara mbi fraza aksiomatike te tipit "zoti ekziston", "zoti krijoi universin" etj etj. (Une thjesht po luaj rolin e avokatit te djallit, se fetaret nuk i afrohen as tangjecialisht ketyre menyrave te menduari".


Ha ha ha ha "zoti ekziston", "zoti krijoi universin" qenkan "fraza aksiomatike" ... hahaha




> Sipas mendimit tim, thelbesoja qendron ne faktin qe teorite fetare deshtojne te pershkruajne sadopak realitetin e VROJTUAR. E theksoj faktin "e vrojtuar" sepse shume racinaliste/ateiste mundtohen ta shkaterrojne besimin fetar duke treguar sesa e pallogjikshme eshte ajo (qe ne fakt eshte), por kjo nuk eshte me kryesorja (ose ndryshe: llogjikshmeria eshte kush i nevojshem por jo i mjaftueshem).


Shih ku na e zbulove ujet e vaket.




> Gjeometrite qe bazohen ne aksioma te tipit qe permenda ne fillim megjithmend kane rezultate te pabesueshme, por jane vrojtuar ne realitet. Si te tilla jane te verteta dhe meritojne te studiohen. (Plus qe ka vertetime qe tregojne ekuivalencen e vertetesive midis ketyre gjeometrive)


O jaran aksiom eshte thenia: 
nese dy gjera jane te barabarta ndaj nje te trete, ato jane te barabarta edhe mes vete.Pra per qene nje aksiome e vertete nuk ekziston nevoja e pervojes paraprake, ajo mund te deduktohet vetvetiu per arsye se ndertohet mbi kushtin e te dhenave te sakta empirike.
Ajo ofron faktet paraprakisht te percaktuara empirikisht duke thene se:
Nese kemi A dhe B ku A = C dhe B = C atehere eshte absolutisht e vertete se edhe A = C, sepse ato jane matur konkretisht kohe para se te deklarohet aksioma ne fjale. 
- C'pune te kete "besimi" ketu?!! 
E verteta perjashton besimin. Dhe per ta vertetuar kete mjafton te perkujtoni nje te vertete te pabesueshme qe keni perjetuar gjate jetes dhe te shihni se e verteta me besimin jane te pavarura dhe se nuk kane asgje te perbashket mes vete.




> Si perfundim, mendoj qe besimi eshte fillimi i mendimit. Por ai nuk duhet te mbetet i pasfiduar. Ai duhet te ballaqohet perhere me vrojtimin, dhe sa here kemi perputhje aq me shume na shtohet ai besim.


Perkundrazi, sic mund ta kesh verejtur vet, - 'besimi' eshte 'fund' i mendimit. Eshte _nderpreres_ ("fizik") i procesit te mendimit.

Sofizmat dhe definicionet e pasakta ndaj nocioneve baze te arsyetimit, e sidomos implantimi i nocioneve inekzistente ne koshiencen e njeriut, demtojne mekanizmin e arsyetimit dhe njohjes deri ne ate mase kur individi i afektuar nuk kupton me asgje...

----------

